# Running RICH



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

I just installed snorkels on my 05 750. All 2 in. Now running very rich and blows black smoke when i smack the throttle. Not sure where to go next. Thought it would run lean with the snorkels. Please HELP!! thanks:thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Stock exhaust? Any other mods? Carb work?


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

No mods. All stock


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> I just installed snorkels on my 05 750. All 2 in. Now running very rich and blows black smoke when i smack the throttle. Not sure where to go next. Thought it would run lean with the snorkels. Please HELP!! thanks:thinking:


Who told you it would run leaner? The 2" is restrictive, that's why everyone has gone to 3" or you can jet down by about 2 or 3 sizes.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you will proly just have to rejet but you might could try these. your getting less air now which is making it rich so have you checked to see if your filter is clean? if so maybe you can take your metal screen out of the bottom of the air filter to help get some more air. just some suggestions to try hopefully someone will chime in with some other stuff.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

can i just change to 3 in on air box snorkel or do i have to change all. also will i still need to rejet with 3 in snorkel?
Thanks again


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> can i just change to 3 in on air box snorkel or do i have to change all. also will i still need to rejet with 3 in snorkel?
> Thanks again


Need to change it all. see, the ovel inlet is actualy over 2" already...like 2.19" so even a straight 2"pipe off that is restrictive let alone the 90s and 45s and the runs/turns that are asked of the air to make make it even worse. Need to make the air as easy to get to the airbox intake port as if it didn't have any turns and bends to make...so...all of it needs to be 3" and top it with either whatever you want but a 180 turned back is always best but don't turn any 90s or 45s forward. You will run lean then with ram-air....lol


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I agree with nmk you have to change the one off the aircleaner box has to be 3" all the way up! As for removing the screen in the bottom of the air box, thats a spark arrestor. If it was me I wouldn't remove that, one errent carb backfire and you could catch your filter on fire! Best way to tell if the 3" will help is to slightly prop your air cleaner cover up and run it then. It should run much better telling you the need for more air!


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'm having trouble finding the 3in rubber 90. Lowes nor HD here in nc carry it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I'm having trouble finding the 3in rubber 90. Lowes nor HD here in nc carry it.


That's a tricky thing to find sometimes. There is a thread in the How Tos on the 3". Maybe it had a place to get one. I know I found them on-line at plumbing speciality sites, but there has to be an easier way.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

When u guys say rejet which jets are u talking about? just main jets or all jets, needles etc?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

main jets and needles and pilot jets


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

What sizes? Very dumb with carb stuff. Where to buy from? Brand?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im having problems not getting enough air also at about 40mph it starts popping so i turned the 90 around and made it like ram air and it runs good but i don't wont it to be like that would changing to 3 inch correct the problem its suppose to already be jetted but IDK


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nathen53 said:


> Im having problems not getting enough air also at about 40mph it starts popping so i turned the 90 around and made it like ram air and it runs good but i don't wont it to be like that would changing to 3 inch correct the problem its suppose to already be jetted but IDK


Doesn't sound like it was jetted very well..if it was. You did nail it though when you said it starts getting rich in the 30/40 mph range. That's where the restriction starts showing up. And yes, the 3" deals with that very well. It is that very reason we don't usualy have to do anything with the slow or pilot jets because of small snorkles. Just the main jets usualy have to be changed.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Doesn't sound like it was jetted very well..if it was. You did nail it though when you said it starts getting rich in the 30/40 mph range. That's where the restriction starts showing up. And yes, the 3" deals with that very well. It is that very reason we don't usualy have to do anything with the slow or pilot jets because of small snorkles. Just the main jets usualy have to be changed.


would a dynojet stage 1 kit give me everything i need to get my bike running right? kinda expesive but so is this hobby!:haha:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> would a dynojet stage 1 kit give me everything i need to get my bike running right? kinda expesive but so is this hobby!:haha:


Back in 2006 I bought one, put it in, ran like hell, tried everything then called VFJ. He told me to pull that F'n thing out and use the needles for tooth picks bacause he gets better dyno results and smoother running engines with correct jets and shimmed OEM needles if necessary. Did that and never regretted it. Years later still running strong, smooth and sweet. So, not a fan of the dynojet kit. If you are not going to do the 3", then just get the correct Keihin jets. Start two sizes down from what you have. I get mine from PJ motorsports but there are lots of places to get them.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

So just get smaller main jets? How do I shim the needles? Starting to regret snorkels lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Just change your mains. Your prolly around 138f & 142r from the factory. Start one ore two sizes lower.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Dealer looked up stock jets and they are 152 and 155. Seems high.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> Dealer looked up stock jets and they are 152 and 155. Seems high.


That's what they were. Not high for a stock unmodified machine at sea level...or under 3,900 feet.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea I'm gonna drop 2 sizes and see what happens


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm, well. If that's where they are then you now have your starting point. 
Mine from the dealer were way different.
Start with two sizes down.. If you ever change your exhaust you will have to rejet again also.
Keep us posted and let us know how it goes.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Addendum: Thise carb screws are soft little boogers, so be careful. I have a few that met mr. Dremel tool))


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea I've heard same about screws. Lol. I will let u guys know how it goes. MIMB truly is the best site for atv info


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

like i said very dumb when it comes to carb work. does anyone have any pics of where the mixture screw is? i know its covered but dont want to start drilling without knowing. also how does choke cables release from carb and throttle cable? VERY lost:nutkick:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> like i said very dumb when it comes to carb work. does anyone have any pics of where the mixture screw is? i know its covered but dont want to start drilling without knowing. also how does choke cables release from carb and throttle cable? VERY lost:nutkick:


Its the only capped port that faces straight down from the main body. And use the phillips that comes with your tool kit...its actualy metric and will fit the bowl screws best. Yes, there are metric phillips screwdrivers.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Got the caps off of mix screws and dialed them all the way in and it took 3 turns to go in?! So I turned them back out 2 turns. Bike smoothed out ran great. Gonna get it back together in next day or so and go for a test ride. Maybe I won't need to rejet. Who knows


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> Got the caps off of mix screws and dialed them all the way in and it took 3 turns to go in?! So I turned them back out 2 turns. Bike smoothed out ran great. Gonna get it back together in next day or so and go for a test ride. Maybe I won't need to rejet. Who knows


Remember, its just idle mixture control. The book says between 2.25 and 2.50 is normal. 2.0 might be too lean.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea I know may just be wishful thinking. Got ride and see. But 3 turns out from factory seems high


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jclark said:


> Yea I know may just be wishful thinking. Got ride and see. But 3 turns out from factory seems high


At the factory they use a meter to set things and sometimes when a float level is a bit low, thet make up for it bu increasing the a/f setting.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

sorry i did not see the speed range


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> That's what they were. Not high for a stock unmodified machine at sea level...or under 3,900 feet.


I take that back..all Carbed 750s came from the factory with 152s front and 158s rear. This is good to 3.900 feet. It was up to the dealer to rejet if necessary or because their elivation exceeded that.


----------



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

Just an update: after adjusting mixture screws its not running rich at idle. got it back together and went for a ride and NO problems at any speeds or throttle position. Guees i got lucky and wont have to rejet after all. At least until i get an exaust. Just gotta fix my temp sensor T leaking coolant and i will be done. THANK YOU guys for all the help! :rockn:


----------

